
MetaFilter comment about public libraries (2012) - Tomte
http://www.metafilter.com/112698/California-Dreamin#4183210
======
vpribish
basically the post (in long, melodramatic style) is making the point that
libraries have evolved into vital social services, tech support, and community
centers for the underclass.

I've discussed this with librarians, and others - and there is a major hurdle
to talking intelligently about libraries: They no longer serve the
traditional, pre-internet purpose - anyone who grew up with _that_ library
will have trouble talking to people experienced with modern libraries.

------
LeoPanthera
So it's been six years. Has anything changed?

